# Free WiFi: Staying connected without paying the earth



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Wi-fi in the news; thought this would be of interest to people planning a move - especially if initially staying in a hotel while needing internet to sort accommodation, transport etc. As article suggests - ask any accomm provider re wifi charges before booking.



> *Free WiFi: Staying connected without paying the earth*
> 
> It can be costly to stay connected when travelling in New Zealand, but a little research and clever planning can save you $100's of dollars.
> 
> ...


and this from today's NZ Herald



> *Hotel Wi-Fi rates a 'rip-off'*
> 
> Hotels are charging exorbitant rates for Wi-Fi and guests are much better off paying for mobile internet, a consumer advocate says.
> 
> ...


as it's ever-changing, rather than list sites here that may go out of date, a Google search on *free wifi* for your chosen area likely the best option.

Examples here from Wellington free wifi and Auckland free wifi


----------

